# Netzstecker für Compaq 7350MT



## Bimbel (7. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
suche dringend den Netzstecker der in den laptop rein geht (natürlich einzeln)
er ist 4 polig und 4 eckig mit einer abgerundeten seite.

kann mir jemand sagen wo man sowas findet ?


----------



## Erpel (7. Juni 2004)

Geh mit dem Laptop am besten in nen Elektrofachhandel deines Vertrauens.
Eventuell kann der Hersteller des Laptops helfen, ne mail an den Support kostet auch nichts ;-)


----------

